# Burrs and Stick-Tights



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone know a better way to remove those pesky little burrs and stick-tights from your hunting clothes besides pulling them off one by one??:rant:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

flea combs work great


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

FIJI said:


> flea combs work great


Great idea! Thanks FIJI


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

*Go Green !*


----------

